# What can we do against the "UBER"SATURATION with drivers ?



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Well.. what can we or Uber do against the oversaturation with drivers in almost all markets ?

Uber still makes money even if we as drivers don't..
They cut 20% plus an extra dollar per ride and make real cash while we are making so much less
that the good rated drivers (many of them just motivated part timers) start to quit the Uber platform.

What everybody can "foresee" is that while good drivers walk away,
some desperate drivers can't just walk away..

Since desperate doesn't equal with doing a great job out there
and even if the rating system is unfair right now it makes no sense to forcefeed the "bad Apples"
between us..

I say "just let them go and keep those who Uber really needs.
The 20% of drivers above 4.8

I suggest a probation time of at least 250 trips to confirm that someone is really a bad apple
and also the customers who are responsible for our ratings should become separated into
higher rated passengers which are more trustworthy and* those with a 3.2 rating shouldn't be even*
*allowed anymore to rate a driver,* they should have lost this privilege !

Even if my idea might sound arrogant because I have 4.86 at this moment,
everybody would have a fair chance to gain some experience..
nobody would be fired after a bad week..


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Even if my idea might sound arrogant because I have 4.86 at this moment,
everybody would have a fair chance to gain some experience..
nobody would be fired after a bad week..[/QUOTE]
I agree with you on one condition: let's change the 4.8 to 4.87.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Didn't you read the email, more drivers equals more money, because with so many drivers you never have to waste dead miles driving around, every square inch is covered already, you should pay them something for helping us out right, just like lower rates equal more money because you being utilized more means your making more money per hour with tons of rides. That's how 1500 becomes 1000. Yet your making more because of increased demand. Uber math is fun.

Uber on.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

*Do you agree with my idea to get rid of some drivers?*

Unfortunately your idea has no meaning because you do not have the power to do something about it.
So what is the point of this poll?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think this is a fun poll.

Only thing I would add is if you get 3 1* rides in lets say 48 hours you are immediately suspended.

That may be harsh but some of the complaints out there is that Uber is too slow to react to major issues on the road. From a passenger safety side of things this should be automatic. I'm not saying this is a time to fire the driver. But it should red flag the individual for further review. Also 1 star reviews should have a checklist for the rider to say why they 1*'d the driver. Gives Uber an idea of what the issue is and if it is safety related. One Pax can lie, but rare for 3 of them to do it.

Lets face it...the number of 1*'s I got in a lifetime is minimal.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Not being paired with a person that rates you 3 or below either way is perfect. Too bad uber doesn't do that.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

this is ghey


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> View attachment 3404
> 
> 
> Well.. what can we or Uber do against the oversaturation with drivers in almost all markets ?
> ...


You should quit.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> this is ghey


I'm sure you meant 'gay,' and that is pretty offensive. No one in their right minds would so publicly say such a thing nowadays, especially when there are readers on here who are gay.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

*What can we do against the "UBER"SATURATION with drivers ?*
*Welcome*
*Welcome all of them and all the ones in process to be activated*
*All of them got the right to belong to travis team as any body else*


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Lou W said:


> You should quit.


Actually I already did.. NYE 2014 was my last disappointing night..
Maybe you have missed that..

I appreciated all your comments and I also see "who" is commenting. I really appreciate it.
Yes of course it was more some type of "fun post" to rather let some pressure out here than towards our passengers,
as @Actionjax posted in another thread.. He truly understands my thoughts  thanks buddy !

I just found that picture from 300 the movie and thought it was a funny idea.Of course I have no authority to change anything..

*Actually an update : I just received a email from Uber (as most of us I guess..) that the prices will drop again for the winter season..
however they include a price guarantee..

QUOTE:

To keep things from cooling off after the holidays, this Friday, we're introducing round-the-clock partner guarantees and lowering prices for riders to increase demand and your trips.

Lower prices have consistently led to higher earnings for partners.* We've learned that as more riders get on the road, partners complete more trips-which translates to more money.

Partner earnings are one of Uber's highest priorities. We've found in cities around the country that high demand is good for everyone, so now we're guaranteeing it.

If you have any questions about this price change and your guarantees, contact us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help. We'll be monitoring rates accordingly to keep your earnings high.

See you on the road,
*Team Uber

seriously see me on the road ?? Dreamers !*


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Actually I already did.. NYE 2014 was my last disappointing night..
> Maybe you have missed that..
> 
> I appreciated all your comments and I also see "who" is commenting. I really appreciate it.
> ...


I retired in August 2014. If you do not respect yourself, what do you want from your exploiters?


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup..it should be I have a rating of 4.83 with 1600/rides


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

We should all start uber gangs and start beating up new drivers that enter our turf or tax them


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I think that is how the taxi commission got its start, isn't that what Gangs of New York was about?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

"Ubergangs" of Los Angeles.. lol.. cool idea


----------

